# Weihnachten - alle Jahre wieder...



## Doris (24. Dez. 2011)

Freude und Frieden
Gesundheit an Leib und Seele     :weihn1

 und viel Kraft für´s neue Jahr
  :weihn4 wünschen von Herzen


Doris und Erwin

:weihn5



​


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

*Allen usern​*
 ​


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Gesundes Friedliches Weihnachten  :weihn5:baum1 Gruss Reiner


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Moin Leute,
*
ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten, gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012!*


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Wir wünschen Euch mit Euren Freunden und Familien ein gesegnetes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. Fürs neue Jahr vor allem viel Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit und das alles so läuft, wie es gut ist.

Liebe Grüße 
Heiko & Wolf Karsten 

Frohes Fest 2011  (Videorückblick 2011) - Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Sveni (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Auch aus dem schönen Altmühltal die besten Wünsche für ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest an alle User!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Dr.J (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wir wünschen euch und euren Familien ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest.

:weihn1 :weihn4

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen, Dagmar und Jeanine​


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Auch von mir ein besinnliches Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr:weihn3:weihn1:weihn4:weihn5:weihn2


----------



## Joachim (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Hallo...

auch von uns, Annett und mir, ein schönes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage!

:baum :baum1 :weihn5 :weihn4


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

*Servus aus dem verschneiten Grünbach

Ich möchte Euch ein

 

wünschen

in diesem Sinne

Griaß euch die Madln, Servas die Buam

Euer Helmut​*


----------



## Olli.P (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

_Hallo,

auch von hier aus allen Userinnen und Usern 
ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!!

:weihn1_​


----------



## VolkerN (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Der Baum ist geschmueckt...

:baum1

...und bevor der Volker seine Uschi  "verrueckt" macht... 

  

...sitzt er einfach kurz vorm PC und schreibt Weihnachtsgruesse 


Ich wuensche allen Teichverrueckten ein wunderschoenes Weihnachtsfest 

:weihn1

...hoffentlich ein paar ruhigere Tage um das Jahr ausklingen zu lassen

...und allen viel Gesundheit und Glueck fuer 2012 

:weihn2


----------



## Conny (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

viele liebe Weihnachtsgrüße und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles, was ihr euch wünscht und einfach Glück im Leben

:baum      erledigt
:baum1  erledigt
1  dieses Jahr nicht 
:weihn5  ist hoffentlich unterwegs
:weihn4  wir üben noch
:weihn1:weihn1:weihn1


----------



## Eugen (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

:weihn1  :weihn1  :weihn1


----------



## Springmaus (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Hallo 

wünsche alles ein schönes Weihnachtsfest:weihn1:weihn1:weihn1


:weihn4


----------



## Christine (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

*Der 

  ist geschmückt
Die  

 verpackt.
Der 

 kann kommen!

Wir wünschen Euch allen ein
frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!










Huby 

 Else
und*​


----------



## tipit (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

*Hallo Ihr Lieben aus der Forengemeinde,

wenn ich mich auch das Jahr über recht wenig melde, möchte ich zumindest heute an Alle meine Weihnachtsgrüße weitergeben.

:weihn2
Also, alles liebe und Gute zum heutigen Abend und das Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

Viele Grüße
Tipit
:baum1

*


----------



## guenter (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

An alle meine Freunde


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

Auch von uns

Euch allen

eine frohe, gesegnete und geruhsame Weihnacht​
 

:weihn1​


----------



## Elfriede (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder*

:weihn5    Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße und gute Wünsche für erholsame Feiertage in Gesundheit uind Freude!

Elfriede aus Osttirol


----------



## Mack 13 (25. Dez. 2011)

*Weinachten*

Frohe Weihnachten und ein guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr
wünscht
das Fiasa Team
(Fischauffangstation Aurich)
Markus u.__ Iris
www.fiasa.de


----------



## Thorsten (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten - alle Jahre wieder...*

*Euch allen, ein schönes, ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​* :weihn5​


----------



## ron (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten - alle Jahre wieder...*

Hallo zusammen,

auch hier aus dem hohen Norden einen herzlichen Weihnachtsgruss an alle!

 

Noch ein paar Impressionen von den letzten Tagen:

 

 

Möchte noch mal wieder die Gelegenheit nutzen alle in der Forumorganisation einen herzlichen Dank für die tolle Arbeit aus zu richten.



LG

Ron


----------



## Vera44 (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten - alle Jahre wieder...*

Auch ich möchte allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen
:weihn1


----------



## Inken (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten - alle Jahre wieder...*

Auch von uns..

:weihn1

Peter & Inken
​


----------



## Christian und Frauke (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Weihnachten - alle Jahre wieder...*

Frohe Weihnachten,
und erholt euch alle schön:weihn1


----------

